#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Opzoek naar een serieuze Moslima om mee te huwen inscha Allah

## zilver-oost

salamolaykom,

ik ben 30 jaar,ik woon in Belgie uit limburg, in mijn dagelijks leven ik werk
rustig,spontaan,eerlijk,loyaal,hou van lachen,sympathiek,behulpzaam,
Ben nooit getrouwd geweest maar zou dat graag willen,

Ik zoek een lieve vrouw, open, eerlijk en betrouwbaar,serieuze,loyaal,zorgzaam,mag gescheiden ,met kinderen, bekeerling ook

Belangrijk in een relatie: humor, communicatie





Ben je genteresseerd hou deze topic in de gaten en ik zal steeds meer informatie geven;

----------


## zilver-oost

up nog niet?

----------


## zilver-oost

up iedereen??

----------


## zilver-oost

up ben nog op zoek

----------


## zilver-oost

up nog op zoek

----------


## zilver-oost

up up,welkom

----------


## zilver-oost

up up up

----------


## zilver-oost

niemand uit NL of Belgie??

----------


## zilver-oost

up,nog op zoek,waar zijn ze??

----------


## zilver-oost

up up nog niet

----------


## zilver-oost

up,nog op zoek

----------


## zilver-oost

up,nog op zoek

----------


## holz

up,up

----------


## zilver-oost

nog op zoek naar een lieve vrouw

----------


## zilver-oost

nog op zoek,up

----------


## zilver-oost

op zoek,waar ben je?

----------


## zilver-oost

nog op zoek,waar zijn jullie?

----------


## zilver-oost

up up,niemand??

----------


## zilver-oost

up,waar ben je?
nog op zoek

----------


## zilver-oost

up,waar ben je ? 
nog op zoek

----------


## zilver-oost

nog op zoek
up

----------


## zilver-oost

up,nog op zoek
waar zijn jullie??

----------


## zilver-oost

iemand uit belgie??
bekeerling ook ?

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up
nog op zoek

----------


## zilver-oost

up,nog op zoek

----------


## zilver-oost

up,nog op zoek
bekeerling

----------


## zilver-oost

nog niemand??

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up
nog op zoek

----------


## zilver-oost

up,nog niemand??
waar zijn jullie?

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## Meisje20_

Jammer, niemand reageert op je.

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## zilver-oost

up,nog

----------


## ikramesofia22

hey salam

wil je wel beter leren kennen?

aangenaam ik ben ikrame x

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## salima85

Salam

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## Yasmina_

Ik heb interesse pm mij maar.

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## Naadioos

Pm me, ken wel iemand

----------


## berrkaniaa

UP VOOR JOU! Allahie3awnek!

----------


## xxseen

> salamolaykom,
> 
> ik ben 29 jaar,ik woon in Belgie, in mijn dagelijks leven ik werk
> rustig,spontaan,eerlijk,loyaal,hou van lachen,sympathiek,behulpzaam,
> Ben nooit getrouwd geweest maar zou dat graag willen,
> 
> Ik zoek een lieve vrouw, open, eerlijk en betrouwbaar,serieuze,loyaal,zorgzaam,mag gescheiden ,met kinderen, bekeerling ook
> 
> Belangrijk in een relatie: humor, communicatie
> ...


Hey Hallo alles goed?

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## zilver-oost

up up

----------


## YasminaDjez

Salaam Oulaikom, ik zou graag een prive bericht willen sturen alleen weet nog niet hoe alles werkt op deze site.. Zou je mij een bericht willen sturen? 

Beslama

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## holz

up,up

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## zilver-oost

up,up

----------


## farid12

IK ben farid uit mol 35 jaar leuk man van tunisie afkomstig ik zoek ischallah serieus relatie en zawaj inschallah

----------

